# PTSD after a affair?



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Is it really possible to have PTSD after the discovery of your spouses affair? I always thought this disorder happened to soldiers in combat or people who have witnessed a tramatic accident or victims of violence but PTSD after your spouse had a PA? A EA?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

calvin said:


> Is it really possible to have PTSD after the discovery of your spouses affair? I always thought this disorder happened to soldiers in combat or people who have witnessed a tramatic accident or victims of violence but PTSD after your spouse had a PA? A EA?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is that what someone was diagnosed with by a Psychologist?


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Going by threads in the infidelity forum, I'd say yes. Actually seems pretty common.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, it is very possible to develop PTSD from going through an affair. Affairs are very traumatic. The very person you were supposed to be able to trust for the rest of your life betrays you in unimaginable ways. Things can trigger anxiety attacks relating to the affair, people become hypersensitive to things... It just really boils down to the amount of emotional distress caused by someone willfully ripping their world apart.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not sure she gets it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

calvin said:


> Is it really possible to have PTSD after the discovery of your spouses affair? I always thought this disorder happened to soldiers in combat or people who have witnessed a tramatic accident or victims of violence but PTSD after your spouse had a PA? A EA?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That's an interesting perspective. I certainly wouldn't rule out it being possible but you wouldn't actually know unless the BS was diagnosed with PTSD.


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

calvin said:


> I'm not sure she gets it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you in IC? If you do think you have PTSD, get some professional help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

calvin said:


> Is it really possible to have PTSD after the discovery of your spouses affair? I always thought this disorder happened to soldiers in combat or people who have witnessed a tramatic accident or victims of violence but PTSD after your spouse had a PA? A EA?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you always thought that only soldiers/cops/EMS/victims of violence could suffer from PTSD, you were always wrong.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

People can get PTSD after the death of a close relative (parent) or spouse. Why wouldn't PTSD be probable after the death of a marriage? Even if you R the marriage is forever altered and how you see your spouse will never be the same. BTW, I think seeing your spouse in a different light is not a bad thing. I'd much rather look at Morrigan in the light of day than through rose colored glasses. I had PTSD after Morrigan's affair. It was why I lashed out at her during R. I had bottled up all my emotions and they came exploding out. WS do have a hard time understanding a BS PTSD symptoms just like BS have a hard time understanding a WS being in the fog. Its what makes R so difficult because you essentially have to trust each other that you're telling the truth and trust is hard to come by after an affair. Trust me though post affair PTSD is real and so is the fog.


----------

